# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare >  Prekaz krenar jam.

## sokolii

Per liri gjakun dhane
bijt kosoves ne cdo ane
Adem  Hamez e ju Jashar
nje grusht dhe do vi te marr
....
Para jush,nanes  kosove   
Kastriotit
E  lsmail bej vlores
trungu jone s'ndien perulesi
....
E pra dheu qe kam me marr
per heroit trimat tane
erdhi dita me tregu
jam Shqiptar ma shume nuk
du.
....
Nese s'vi  ne kete jete
dheun tuj me e prek
do te vije dita  ateher
ne ate udhe te perjetsis.
....
kur te ngjitem permbi re
mbi kala te Rozafatit
dhe kur ere te kete fry
mbi Prekaz e varr tuj
lart  nga siper bashke me shi
do ta them me te lart
mbrrita
edhe fjalen e kam mbajt.

----------


## sokolii

Zhgenjim i vajzes.

Lotet  rreke te shpirtit
rreze dielli maje mali
loti vajzes ne zhgenjim
fllad pa kuptim sjell behari
....
Kodrin ska hijeshi
e pa vlere vese e mengjesi
palloin ta vleresosh nga
kembet
asgja s'thot zeri kendezit
....
Ne dete lumejt,pse te der-
dhen
permbytja problem s'do je
-te
dite e re pranvere
gaze e gezim s'do kete
....
Ne dete te pijes t'notojm
breg a thethesi sna vlen
te perhumbur ne erresi dri
-tes
dite e nate ndryshim s'na 
duhet.
....
Falje lart te kerkojme
me figur za papushim
tere faji ish i nates
ender le te mbuloje marrzi.

----------


## sokolii

Nga ballkoni i shtepise
rri dhe veshtroj 
fushe e bukur lule mbushe
ferrat i dalloj 
....
Poshte shtepise kalon lumi
o sa gje e ralle
mjaft te bukura jane lulet
lumi i papare
....
Uji vjen lart nga malet gjemon
e ushton 
freski marrin dhe lulet
arome kundermon

....
Barin heq  pa pertu
me kujdes ngadale
vec lulet me duken mu
ma bukur se pare
....
Hedh veshtrimin shpesh nga
mali
thjesht si kureshtar 
balleperball me dalin kodrat
vertet gje e rralle
...
Lumi bukur pak ma poshte
syte nuk ia hedh
deshir kam une ne te
te shkoj menjeher
....
cicerimat fort degjohen
lulet kundermojne
lumi rrjedh e nuk pushon
freski na dhuron.

----------

